# Mail et Yahoo mail, envoi très lent!



## emile1646 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise Mail pour mon courrier éléctronique yahoo mail, et j'envoi des messages lorsqu'il y a des pièces jointes et très lent. Exemple : il faut plusieurs minutes pour envoyer un message de 4mo, contre quelques secondes sur YahooMail.fr.
Je suis sur l'OS Lion, la configuration des serveurs de reception et d'envoi s'est fait automatiquement, telle que ci-dessous : 

serveur de récéption : imap.mail.yahoo.com

serveur d'envoi : smtp.mail.yahoo.com (n'utiliser que ce serveur : décoché)

Préfixe d'un chemin IMAP : rien

port (activer SSL coché) : 993

Voilà.
Ma connection est une Bbox classique, qui fonctionne bien, avec un très bon débit (jusqu'à 2mo/sec en download)
J'ai grand besoin d'aide, merci beaucoup d'avance.

Emile


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Mail et Yahoo, il est ici question d&#8217;internet, de réseaux, de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Patrick Lafon (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir
Pour ton problème, télécharge : Mozilla Thunderbird gratuit.
Tu vas améliorer la vitesse de ton ordi.
Choisis le chargement gratuit et seulement celui ci.
Bonne soirée
Patrick


----------

